# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Gebruikers Antidepressiva opgelet; Aanpassing ZorgPreventieBeleid 1 juli 2008

## Petra717

*Vanaf 1 juli 2008 gaat de aanpassing zorgpreventiebeleid van kracht.* 

Vanaf dat moment is het mogelijk dat uw zorgverzekeraar niet meer al uw geneesmiddelen vergoedt. Dit zogenoemde preferentiebeleid houdt in dat uw zorgverzekeraar bepaalt dat binnen een bepaalde groep geneesmiddelen met dezelfde werkzame stof en toedieningwijze, alleen de goedkoopste (generieke) variant wordt vergoed aan patiënten. 

Een verzekeraar kan beslissen dat een bepaald merk wel vergoed wordt wanneer de arts ‘medische noodzaak’ op het recept zet. Wanneer er geen sprake is van medische noodzaak en u wilt toch het huidige merk geneesmiddel blijven gebruiken, *dan moet u dit van deze verzekeraars volledig zelf betalen.*

Uit vooronderzoek en vrijgegeven informatie van zorgverzekeraars is gebleken dat straks *veel soorten antidepressivum niet meer vergoed worden!!* 
Dit verschilt wel per zorgverzekeraar. Bekend is dat Menzis en Agis flink snijden in het aantal soorten antidepressivum dat ze nog gaan vergoeden.

*Paar voorbeelden antidepressivum die straks mogelijk niet meer worden vergoed: 
CitalopramFluvoxamineRanitidineRisperidon*
Wilt u weten welke geneesmiddelen wel of niet worden vergoed, neemt u dan contact op met uw zorgverzekeraar. Overleg bij verandering van vergoeding met uw arts.

----------

